# Mini Cooper Engine Bay Detail



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

*Mini Cooper Engine Bay Detail*​

Yesterday morning I detailed the engine bay of this Mini Cooper. The engine bay hadn't been cleaned for a while so it was time to freshen it up 

Anyway on with the photos

Before:









-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-









As you can tell from the before photos there was lots of dirt, grime & dust build up.

Engine bay sprayed using APC and left to dwell for a few minutes.

Then snow foamed with valet pro 'PH neautral'.








-








-








-









Rinsed.

APC @ 4:1 and detailing brush used to get into the nucks and crannies.

Rinsed.

The engine bay was then dryed using various microfibre cloths.

I then dressed the plastics using Autoglym tyre shine as I have seen good results with this products on a previous engine bay detail. The dressing was sprayed on and left to dry for 6-8minutes.








-








-









This was then buffed off with a microfibre cloth.

After:









-








-








-








-









So....

From:









To:









Thank you for taking time to read ​


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

I use the ag stuff on engine and tyres.

Nice job!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> I use the ag stuff on engine and tyres.
> 
> Nice job!


Cheers mate :thumb:

The AG works very well on the engine bay plastics.


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

nice work!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks sweet mate, Must admit being as a newbie I love AG Tyre dressing & use it for many things, Top Job ;0)


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

ash888 said:


> nice work!





[email protected] said:


> Looks sweet mate, Must admit being as a newbie I love AG Tyre dressing & use it for many things, Top Job ;0)


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## danjnixon (Jul 4, 2010)

Great job fella, had no idea Mini hoods opened like that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Early MINI bonnets do, the update version open with the lights fixed :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job, looks so much better :thumb:


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice Job....:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

very nice results


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

I thought i was wierd for using AG Tyre dressing on engines, but seems not.. Great result!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, that is one nice turnaround!!, well done:thumb:

Kev


----------



## TwrsilkcutV8 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Nice job*

*:thumb::thumb:​*A good job and ive used or products to get a shine(trial and error)and most of the time the results have been dramatic.Im tempted to use 'back to black' range and other tyre dressers just wondered that they wouldn't represent a *highly combustible fire hazard *has any body any advice or opinions please on this,thaks


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good job


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent before and after. Well done.

What precautions does one need to make when snowfoaming/rinsing a engine bay? I take it you rinse using a jet wash? I'm always alittle un keen using the yet wash as I think of the ellectrics  Do you just cover the main areas like battery ,ecu etc?


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice job Waza! Good old autoglym hey! :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice job Warren, you seem to like doing 'engine bays'............:thumb:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Great job Warren,good choice with the mini :thumb:


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

great job


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Superb job, looks so much better! :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for *ALL* the comments :thumb:



scoob666 said:


> I thought i was wierd for using AG Tyre dressing on engines, but seems not.. Great result!


I have used it on two engine bay details now and it lefts a very nice finish.



faboka vrs said:


> Excellent before and after. Well done.
> 
> What precautions does one need to make when snowfoaming/rinsing a engine bay? I take it you rinse using a jet wash? I'm always alittle un keen using the yet wash as I think of the ellectrics  Do you just cover the main areas like battery ,ecu etc?


I rinsed with a pressure washer on a low pressure. Just cover the battery, fuse box and any other electric boxes with a plastic bag and do those bits by hand after.



Baker21 said:


> Nice job Warren, you seem to like doing 'engine bays'............:thumb:


Cheers Baker. I did the interior last night and hopefully the exterior on Friday. Hope you are good buddy :thumb:


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

Awsome work there mate, miss my mini


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Tom Newton said:


> Awsome work there mate, miss my mini


Cheers Tom. Recognise your name from ED38


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

you can come and do my MINI anytime!! awesome job!!!

Paul


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Cracking job there!


----------

